# Elliot's Stuff



## Elliot

I have enjoyed threads created by others in this vein so perhaps adding one of my own will be fun for me and for the fellow addicts.

Will post slow and steady over time, working to take better photos of things than the quick snaps I do for IG or BST.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Elliot

Quetzalcoatl by Halcyon Forge
240x54
1095/15n20 Serpentine Feather
Bog Oak
Brass/G10 spacers.

Saya by Cody Paul is also Bog Oak and features a moose antler inlay.

More and better photos of his incredible piece to come.


----------



## mack

Man, that's a great start...

Mack.


----------



## Elliot

As promised, some additional and hopefully more attractive photos of the amazing work from Joe and Cody.

Quetzalcoatl by Halcyon Forge
240x54
1095/15n20 Serpentine Feather
Bog Oak
Brass/G10 spacers.

Saya by Cody Paul is also Bog Oak and features a moose antler inlay.

If for any reason you're not aware of the work these two gentlemen do, please check them out. Absolute all stars.

Halcyon: https://www.instagram.com/halcyonforge/?hl=en or http://www.halcyonforge.com/
Cody: https://www.instagram.com/thegingerninja.abq/


----------



## Wdestate

Gorgeous blade


----------



## ThinMan

Amazing work all around.


----------



## playero

Very nice work. Looks great. How do you get the whitish look?


----------



## Elliot

playero said:


> Very nice work. Looks great. How do you get the whitish look?



May I ask what you mean? Wanna make sure I’m providing the right answer


----------



## playero

When photos come out the knife blade looks white and black maybe is a light placement. Usually in real life the color would be somewhat black or dark grey with light gray.


----------



## Elliot

playero said:


> When photos come out the knife blade looks white and black maybe is a light placement. Usually in real life the color would be somewhat black or dark grey with light gray.



I got ya! That’s likely just exposure and light, yes.


----------



## Elliot

This is my bench Mikawa nagura.

It's very unfortunate that this stone broke during shipping, but I was luckily able to salvage it. And I am *beyond* glad that I did, as it's one of my absolute favorites. I have not used it for edge work, but it's a lovely stone during polishing that bridges the gap between the start of a natural progression and moving toward pre-finishing stones like Aizu or a soft suita.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## valgard

I cry a little


----------



## Elliot

This is my collection of Konosuke knives. I expect this will continue to grow over time.

- Konosuke Sakai Fujiyama Vintage Carbon Steel Kiristuke 240mm
- Konosuke Sakai Fujiyama (2016) Blue#2 Gyuto 240mm
- Konosuke Sakai Fujiyama FT Blue#1 Gyuto 240mm
- Konosuke Sakai Fujiyama (2016, I think) White#2 Petty 210mm


----------



## Barclid

Elliot said:


> This is my bench Mikawa nagura.
> 
> It's very unfortunate that this stone broke during shipping, but I was luckily able to salvage it. And I am *beyond* glad that I did, as it's one of my absolute favorites. I have not used it for edge work, but it's a lovely stone during polishing that bridges the gap between the start of a natural progression and moving toward pre-finishing stones like Aizu or a soft suita.
> 
> Thanks for looking!



Any pics of the stone's listing pre-breakage?


----------



## Elliot

Barclid said:


> Any pics of the stone's listing pre-breakage?



This was purchased from a buddy and not through a listing so unfortunately no full-size pic.


----------



## JoBone

Awesome!! Keep it going !!!!


----------



## Elliot

JoBone said:


> Awesome!! Keep it going !!!!



Thanks!
Next shoot should be this week


----------



## Elliot

This next entry I have somewhat arrogantly dubbed, "The Broida Trinity."
As many may know, I have a serious love affair with honyaki and, like many of us, think highly of Japanese Knife Imports and the knives Jon offers. 

So here we have, in order of the group shot, top to bottom.

- Gesshin Kagekiyo honyaki white #2 gyuto 240mm
- Gesshin Hide honyaki white #2 gyuto 240mm
- Gesshin Ittetsu honyaki white #2 gyuto 240mm

These knives are an absolute joy to work with, and as you can tell, get some regular use.
Because I know some may ask what my favorite of the three is, I offer these thoughts. I enjoy wide bevel knives and am having a lot of fun with the Gesshin Kagekiyo, which also happens to be the newest of the bunch. The polish on the Ittetsu is breathtaking and is still very visible and beautiful despite a growing patina. The Hide has a special spot in my heart because of the maker and also seems to be developing a patina faster than the others, despite it having the least overall use. I know that doesn't answer the question of favorite, but I just can't pick one.


----------



## MowgFace

Damn, Elliot. Your honyaki game strong!!!


----------



## Elliot

MowgFace said:


> Damn, Elliot. Your honyaki game strong!!!



More to come.
Probably a stone next though.


----------



## Chicagohawkie

Aghhhhhh, grasshopper quickly progressing up the ladder!


----------



## Elliot

This is my Hakka stone.

Getting a Hakka first came into my mind when a good friend was planning to visit Japan. As you might expect, I burdened her with the task of seeking out a few choice items for me that are not easily found via typical retail avenues. After chatting with several close friends within the Japanese knives and stones community, the incomparable Otto (One of my sensei in the JNat game in general) told me that the best chance of getting a real deal legit Hakka stone is from Morihei. Otto said Hakka are super scarce, and like many things, have therefore become sought after. As he put it, "there’s a certain cachet that comes with having a good Hakka." Needless to say, vanity took over.

The stone is a kasumi machine, far beyond what my polishing skill level is at. I typically use it after a soft Suita I have and before I move on to harder stones.

Both the knife and the Kiridashi in the photos are from Bryan Raquin, a true gem in the knife making world.


----------



## Elliot

This is arguably the closest thing I have to a "unicorn."
Here is my Genkai Masakuni 300mm Moonlight Mt. Fuji Hamon Mizu-Honyaki Kiritsuke Yanagiba.

This knife was acquired from the exceptionally kind and helpful James from Knives & Stones, if you couldn't tell from the Corian and Ebony handle. 

Despite my best efforts, I don't think pictures do this piece justice. Genkai Masakuni knives have a special feel to them. Though I have other wonderful pieces in my collection, there is something to be said for holding and using a work made by someone who is arguably the best in the world at what they do. I don't make sushi all that often and have other single bevel slicers in my collection, but this knife will always be special.


----------



## Elliot

I planned on dripping out my collection of knives and stones slowly over time, but I felt like taking pictures today, so here we are. 
This piece needs no introduction within the Japanese knife community, but here is my Tsukasa Hinoura "River Jump" 210mm Gyuto.

Tsukasa Hinoura was the first blacksmith I can say I was infatuated by. Though others may know the man personally and correct my impression of Hinoura-San, I have always been enamored by what is seemingly an unwavering commitment to improvement, all while paired with extreme talent and humility. Hinoura-San has been making knives for more than three decades (I think), is widely considered among the greats and yet he said in a documentary I watched, "Unfortunately, I have never thought I made good products."

His River Jump line is quite coveted, and for good reason. Each knife is unique, with a pattern that, to my understanding, cannot be replicated, which makes them all one of a kind.

Of all my rarer knives, this is the one that sat new and untouched the longest, with several buddies urging me not to use it. Like the rest of my collection, I ultimately decided that the final step in appreciating the craftsman's work was to use it for the task it was hand made to perform.


----------



## Elliot

One of the more discussed lines in the Japanese knife community, here are my three Yoshiaki Fujiawara knives from Japanese Natural Stones. Better known as the Kato Workhorse, the amount of time these are available for sale at the retail level is measured in seconds. Even on the secondary market, where I have seen these knives sell for more than double original retail cost, they don't stick around as "available" for long.

While I must admit I am a touch less obsessed (is that a fair word?) with Kato's work than others, they are certainly some of the best knives around. Thick and stout at the spine with incredible convexity and wonderfully thin behind the edge, you can't help but feel powerful when you wield these knives.

While I have a few other knives made by Kato-San, my three in the "Workhorse" line from JNS are the 240mm gyuto, 210mm gyuto and 240mm KU Sujihiki. 

As always, thanks for looking. Will definitely get a stone going for the next entry.


----------



## Elliot

Some more photos.


----------

